# Vintage Canon EOS 20D With ISSUES



## mr.mike (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello all,
I haven't been on this forum for a while and would like to start with a problem I'm having with a newly acquired vintage Canon 20D.  This camera arrived the other day looking like brand new, that's where it ends.  Placed a fresh battery and CF card in and right off the bat up pops the dreaded Err CF message.  I've attempted to format my card (SanDisk 2GB) but to no avail.  Checked the pins, all looked straight.  Changed lenses and even tried taking both batteries out and putting them back after a reasonable amount of time.  I even said a prayer, nothing worked.  I'm hoping someone can give me something new that I haven't thought of.  Hate to have to go the professional route if I can help it.  I do have quite a few other cameras, including many EOS film type.  Looking forward to hearing from you, and hoping to hear some promising news.
Mike


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 16, 2015)

Does the camera work without a CF card installed in it, can you get to the menus? Where are your formatting the card PC or in camera?

The 20D is not worth having it fixed professional. Where did you buy it, did it say it worked, can it be returned?


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

FotosbyMike said:


> Does the camera work without a CF card installed in it, can you get to the menus? Where are your formatting the card PC or in camera?
> 
> The 20D is not worth having it fixed professional. Where did you buy it, did it say it worked, can it be returned?





FotosbyMike said:


> Does the camera work without a CF card installed in it, can you get to the menus? Where are your formatting the card PC or in camera?
> 
> The 20D is not worth having it fixed professional. Where did you buy it, did it say it worked, can it be returned?



Hi,
Yes the camera works fine without the card.  I can get to the menu.  I bought the camera as is on Ebay for $30.00 delivered, so took the gamble.  No return.  Again, pins are straight, but wondering if the 3 volt battery could have anything to do with this malfunction?  It does seem to hold the information stored, but don't know how old it is.  The lens that I'm using is a Canon EF 28-105.  Any thoughts?
Thank you,
Mike


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

mr.mike said:


> FotosbyMike said:
> 
> 
> > Does the camera work without a CF card installed in it, can you get to the menus? Where are your formatting the card PC or in camera?
> ...



I'm formatting the card in the camera.


----------



## goooner (Dec 16, 2015)

Have you tried a smaller Card. Maybe 2GB is too large for the Camera...


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 16, 2015)

You can try reformatted the card in a PC as FAT (not FAT32), then reformat it again in the camera and see if that works.

Last to be 100% sure you could take the camera apart and check the CF card slot.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

FotosbyMike said:


> You can try reformatted the card in a PC as FAT (not FAT32), then reformat it again in the camera and see if that works.
> 
> Last to be 100% sure you could take the camera apart and check the CF card slot.



Sound idea.  I'll give it a try and let you know if I get lucky.  Hope that works, because the second option would leave me with a paper weight for sure.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

goooner said:


> Have you tried a smaller Card. Maybe 2GB is too large for the Camera...



Hi,
Y


goooner said:


> Have you tried a smaller Card. Maybe 2GB is too large for the Camera...



Hi,
Yes I've given that a try as well.  All of my cards came from use with my 50D.  Forgot to mention that.  Maybe the reformatted option will work.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2015)

My 20D works with 8-gig CF cards, no issues.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,
I'm sure it does.  I think my 20D is just a lost cause.   I realize the cost of professional service would far exceed the cost of what I paid for this camera.  Probably good for parts.  
Thank you all


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow...calling the 20D 'vintage' really makes me feel old.

I still have and use two of them.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 17, 2015)

Big Mike said:


> Wow...calling the 20D 'vintage' really makes me feel old.
> 
> I still have and use two of them.



You don't have to feel old, the modern age of technology moves at a rapid pace.  Two or three weeks out of the box and your latest and greatest electronic gadget becomes a thing of the past.  How long before your 8 megapixel came along was the 10D considered top of the line.  So now, the 20D is several generations down the line.  I guess that would constitute the word vintage in today's fast paced world.  That being said, I don't believe 24 megapixel is really anything more than great marketing.  Photography is an art, a good piece of hardware is enhanced by many factors.  The right lens certainly makes a difference, as does *proper lighting.*  But most of all, *I believe the person behind the camera is truly the deciding factor between good  photos and great photos. * Sure, your camera is important, but like anything else, it's how you use it.  I think the Canon 20D is a good choice for most applications.  I still enjoy taking photos with my film cameras.   I don't feel old, and I truly enjoy the hobby.


----------



## Paul Ron (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a 20D that works just great with an 8Gig card. More than likely the CF card is bad. Put in another card n see if that works?

I did have trouble with a new CF card once. I repartitioned, then low level formatted it back to life. 

Heck for $30 you did good.


----------

